# Weekly Competition 2015-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U' F U2 R' U F R2
*2. *U' F U' R2 F U' F R U
*3. *F2 R2 F' R F R U' R' U'
*4. *R F' U' R2 U' R U' R U'
*5. *F2 U F2 R' U F R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U L' R D' F2 L B' L B2 D B U2
*2. *D' F R2 F R B' U' R2 L' B' U' D R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D
*3. *D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' L' U2 R2 F U' L B' D'
*4. *L U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B' U' L2 B2 F2 L' F U2 R'
*5. *R D2 L2 F' L B2 U2 D' F R B2 D2 L U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Fw2 L2 Uw U2 L' U' L' Rw2 R' F' D Fw' L' Rw2 Uw B Fw F2 Uw' L Rw' R F' D2 Uw U' L B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 L Rw' Fw U' F D U' L2
*2. *U Fw Rw R' Fw Rw2 F L2 B L2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw L2 Rw' R' Uw B F D F' Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 Rw' D' Rw2 F2 R' D2 Fw2 F' L R B' R D2 Rw2
*3. *D' Uw2 L U' Rw D' Fw D2 Rw' Uw' Fw' F2 D Uw2 B L2 R2 B' R' D Fw' Uw2 U' F2 D L' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 D' L D2 L B2 F2 L' F' L2
*4. *Uw2 U L' R Fw' D Rw' Uw' L2 R Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 D Fw' L2 Uw Fw2 L Uw2 F' R2 Fw U' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw F Rw R' B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' L'
*5. *Rw' B2 D Uw F L2 R' F' Rw' Fw D' L2 D B' Fw Rw2 R' D R B' Fw F2 D F' L' R B L' F' D L2 Fw Rw2 Uw' U' F2 L2 B' Fw' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *B L Uw U' Lw2 D2 Dw U2 B2 U' B' Rw D Dw Uw Bw2 Dw U' F L' B D2 Dw Lw Dw' Uw2 Lw2 B2 Dw Bw' Dw2 Uw' U Lw2 Rw' F2 R2 Fw' Rw' D Lw U2 Rw2 R2 B2 F2 L Rw' D' Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw' D B'
*2. *B Bw' Fw2 Rw' Uw U Fw' Uw' L2 Rw' F2 Lw Fw Uw U Bw2 Dw' Uw' U L' R' F U' Lw F2 R' F U' L2 Fw' L R2 U R' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 B' F' Rw' Bw Uw' Lw' Bw D U' Fw R' B Bw L2 Lw' R2 Fw L Lw2 F Dw U2
*3. *L' Bw R' D' Bw2 Fw' L' Lw' Fw F L Rw' F' Lw2 Dw' U B U F Dw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw D2 U Lw2 Fw' Uw F' L2 Lw' Rw R' B2 D' Dw' U F2 L Fw2 F2 Lw2 F2 Dw B F Rw R D2 Bw F2 Rw' U2 L R2 D Lw2 Dw2 Rw2
*4. *B Fw2 Rw R Bw F Uw' L2 Lw Fw F D Uw Rw' B2 L Lw' Rw D' Bw' Dw' Rw' D Uw U L U2 R' B2 D' Dw' U Bw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 D' Dw2 R D2 U' B' Fw' Rw R' Uw2 U R F U L Dw' F R' Bw Rw Fw2 Dw' F'
*5. *Dw' Bw D2 F2 L' Fw2 D Uw L2 Lw' Fw2 F' L' Dw2 U L' B Fw2 Uw2 Bw' U' Fw2 F2 R Dw Bw Fw' Rw D2 Dw' Lw Rw R B' Bw F' Lw Fw' L2 Fw Uw2 R D Lw' B Fw Dw' Uw L F2 U' B2 F L2 Lw2 U L Rw' R' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 3U2 2L2 B2 2R2 2D 3R D2 B 2B 3F2 2R' D U L U 2B' 2F 3R D 2D' B 2L 3F 2R R U' B' L 2L2 2D' 2U' 3F' 2L' 3R2 R' 3F L2 2B 3F 2L' D2 2D' 3U' 2F2 2U' 2B 2R F2 2L2 D 2B2 F2 D' U 3F2 2F' 2D R 3U' 2B2 3U2 2B2 L' B2 2L2 B' 3U' 3R' 2B2
*2. *R D2 L' 3R' R' 2U2 3R2 3F 3U 2U2 2R 3F' F2 2R' 2D' 2U' F 2D 2B R B D' 2D' 2B 3F 2F2 2R2 3U 2F 2L2 2B2 3F' L 3U2 U2 F2 3U2 2B2 D' 2D' U' 2B' 2F 3U' 2U R' 2U B2 3F 2U' 3R 2R2 2B2 2F2 F2 R 2B 2F' F2 L2 B' 3R2 B' 2B2 2F' 2D' U 3F' L 2U
*3. *D2 3U 3F' F2 2L 2U 2B L2 2U 2L' B' 2B2 2F2 D2 2D U' F D 3F U' L2 R2 B2 L' 2F' L2 3R 2D U' B' R' 3U' U2 3R2 2B' U 2R2 D2 U B' U2 F' D B 3F2 F' D' 3R' 2B' 3U 2B2 2F2 F2 3U2 B F2 3R2 D2 2D U2 3F' L' 2U' 2B 2F' 2L2 R2 B' 2R 3F
*4. *3U 2R' 2D 2L2 2B2 R2 F' 2L2 D F 2R R 2B 3F 2L' 3U L' R 2B' 3F' 2L' 2R R2 B' D' 2D2 3U' R' 3F2 D 3U2 B D' 3R 2D 2U 2L2 2F 3R2 2F F 2R' B 2B2 3F2 D2 2U2 R' D L2 2U2 3R 3U' 2R 3F2 3R2 2D' 3U' B F D' R2 2F2 L2 2L2 2B2 2L2 R' F L2
*5. *3F 2D2 2R2 2B 3F' 2F2 3U2 B 2B2 F 3U' L R2 B2 2B' D' 3R U' 2F L2 3U' R 3U' 3F2 U' 2R' F 3R' R 2B2 U2 F' U2 2B' 3F U 2R U' 2F R' F 2L2 3R2 R B D' L' 2B 2F F L2 3R 2B2 2R2 2B 2F' L' 3U' 3R 2U L' 2L2 B2 F2 D U2 3R' F' 3R B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 2D' 3L2 2F' D2 2D2 3D2 U 2R' 3D' 2U F2 3L' B 3D' U' 3B2 3F' 2D' 3F' U F' 2D2 3U R' 3F' F U' 2F' 3R D' 3R' 3D2 3L 3U' 2L' B2 2F 2R' D2 F 2L' D 3U2 2L' 2D2 B' 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' F2 L' 3R2 3B' 3L2 3R' D 3D2 3U' U' 3L2 D2 2U2 U B 3B 2R D2 U2 L2 2U' B' 2B2 F 2L' 3L 2R' R2 F2 2L' R 2D2 2B' 3R2 2R2 F D2 3R2 2R' R 3D2 3U2 2U L F' 3U 3B' L' 3R
*2. *2R2 3F 2L' 2R2 2U2 U 2L 2D 2B' F 2D2 U 3B 2F 3L2 U2 3F 2R U2 2F' 3U 3B2 3R2 2U2 L2 R' 2D' 3F' D' B F2 3D B 3U' 3R2 2R' 2B' D2 U' L D 3U2 2L2 2B2 3L2 2F2 3U 2B' 3U' 3L' F' 2R' 2F F 3L2 B' 3D2 3F2 R2 2B2 2U 3B' 2L' 3L' B' 2B 3L D' 3U2 L2 2B 3B' 3R' 2D 3F' L2 3R 3U 3B 3R' 2U U 3R 3B 3F2 3U' 2B2 3F' 2D 3B2 L2 R2 3B 2F' R B 3D2 3B 2F' F2
*3. *2B' 3B' 2R F 2D 2B 2L' 2B' 3B 2L2 3L 2R' 2B2 2L2 3L2 B' 2F 3U' 2U2 3L 3B2 2R2 3F' L2 3L' 3R 2R' D' 2D' 3D 3U 3B U' 3B' 3F2 U2 2F' 3R 2B' L' R' U' 2F 2R' 3F2 3D' 2B2 3B2 3F' F2 3L 2U 2B 3R 2F' 2R 3F' 2U2 L2 2R R 3B U' 2F2 F L 3U' 2U2 R B 2L D 2D2 2U' F' 2U' 2L2 3R 2R B2 2L R2 B' 2B' 3B' F2 2D2 2R F' 2D2 3D' R2 3F2 U2 3L' 2F' F' 2L 3L2 2R'
*4. *R 3U 2L2 B2 3F' 3R' 2D2 F2 D2 3R 2B 2F2 3R R 2D 3L' D' 3U 2U 3F' D' 2F' D' B' 3L 2B 2D 2B 2U' R' 3D' 3F2 3L2 3R F2 3L2 3F2 2L' 3R2 2D' 3U' 3B L' 3R' R 3U 2U2 2R' D 2B2 2R2 F' 2D' 2B 3F' 2R2 U 3B2 U2 3R' B2 2L 2R2 2B2 2L' B' 2L2 3R' B2 3R' 2D U2 3F' 3L2 2D' U2 R2 3F2 L' 2F 2L' B 2U' 3L' 2R' 2U' 2B2 3B2 2L' 2R' D 3D' 2U' B' 2U2 U' L2 2L F2 2U2
*5. *3L 2R' 3F' 2L 3D 3U 3F' L' 3F2 D' 2L 3L2 3R 2D' 3D' 2U2 2L 3U 2F' 2D' U2 3L D2 U' 2F2 2U 3B' 2F2 R 3F 3D F 2R' 2B' 3B2 3F2 F2 2R 2D2 2U2 2B F' 2L' F2 3L2 3D' U' 2B 2L2 F2 3R' D 3D2 B D2 2U2 3L 3D 2F' L2 3R2 U' 3F 2U2 3B2 3F2 2F2 3U2 R2 U2 B2 F' 3R' 2R' 3U U2 B' 3B 2F2 3U B' L' 3L 3R 2B2 R2 3D' 3F2 L2 3D2 F2 3L2 3F F U2 2F 3L 3U2 U2 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R2 U' F U' R' U2 F2
*2. *R F2 R U F' U R U R U
*3. *R' F2 U F2 U' F U2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R2 U2 D2 F B' U' R D2 B' U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U'
*2. *L2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 B' D F2 R' B2 F2 L2 F D2
*3. *F2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 F U' R2 B2 L B' L2 U' L U2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Rw R' Fw' D' R' U Rw2 U2 Rw' B2 D2 L R2 B' F' Rw' F' D Uw' L2 F2 L' D' L2 D2 F' Uw2 Rw R Fw2 L' Uw Rw2 R F D2 B' Rw' Fw2
*2. *D2 B2 Fw2 D' F D2 Uw2 U B U2 B R D Rw B R' Uw L2 R2 D B' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw U' Rw' D2 Uw' U' L Fw L' Rw F2 R' F2 U2 R Fw'
*3. *U2 Rw R' Uw2 U' Fw L Rw B2 D' U' Rw' B U Rw D' U' B2 U L2 Rw2 R D F2 R' Fw U L2 Rw R2 B Uw2 L B' F Rw' F' Uw' F' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Rw2 R D2 R F Rw D L2 D2 L' U' R' Uw F2 Dw Bw D L2 R B2 Dw Uw2 U R2 D Uw Lw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 L Lw2 D' B Fw' D Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw' R D B' L' D U2 L' Rw' Fw R Uw' L F2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 U2 R2 D2
*2. *Bw2 Fw F D' Rw2 Dw2 Uw U L Rw D Dw B2 U2 B' Lw' F2 R' D B' Lw' B2 Dw2 B2 F Uw R Uw' Lw' D2 Uw2 Fw Dw' Rw B Bw2 F Uw Lw2 Rw' R' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' L B Fw2 L D' Uw2 U Bw' Lw F2 R2 Fw2 F'
*3. *D2 Dw' Uw' Rw Dw Uw R' Bw' R2 F L' Lw2 R2 U' R' D2 Uw2 L D' U' Fw2 D Fw Rw2 Bw2 L Lw' Uw Lw2 Bw Fw' Dw2 L' Bw U Bw2 F R Bw' Fw' F2 D' Bw' Lw' Dw' Fw' F R' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 R2 F2 D' Uw' L Rw' R' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2B 2U2 2L 2B2 D 2F2 F 2D 2L2 B2 3R' 2D 2B' 2D' 2L B' 2L2 R 2B 2D 2R2 B2 L2 R' F 2D2 U2 2L' 2D' R 2F 2D' R F 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 F D' 3U2 L' 2L' 3F' 2F2 R' B' R U2 2L2 2D U2 2R2 D 3U 2L' F 2U2 B' D 2R2 D2 3F' D' 2L' 2R F2 D2 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2R 2F' R2 3B' 3F' 2F2 F 2L2 F' 3L' 2F' R2 3U' 2U 2R2 3B2 2F2 3R 3F2 3D2 3B U' 2L' 2R2 R2 B2 3B 3L2 3R' U2 2F' 3L2 2R' 3F' D2 B 3B' 3R 3D2 2U2 2F' 3D2 2F' R2 3D F' U 3R 3F 2L' 3L 3R' B F2 2L2 2D' 2U2 U 3R' 2R 2U 3B2 3L 3U' B 3B2 F L2 3B 2U' 3R 2U2 3B' 3F' 3R2 R 3B2 3D 2U' B' F R2 2F' F2 D2 R2 B' L 3B2 2U2 3B' 2F' 3R2 F' 3U 3B2 D' 2U 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B' D2 B2 F R2 F D2 F R B R2 U L D L2 F2 D2 F'
*2. *B2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 U R D' R2 D' L2 R2 B' U
*3. *R F2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 L2 B' L F R2 D2 R' U' F' R'
*4. *B2 L' B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 U' R2 B' F' R' D F' L R' U2
*5. *U L2 U' R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U L2 F' U' R D2 L D'
*6. *U2 L' U' F' D2 L F' R D B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B' U2
*7. *D2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L U2 F' D L F D' U' L R' F2 R2
*8. *F' U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 R2 F R B F R2 D' R' D' L U' R'
*9. *D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U' L F2 D' L2 U2 B F' U'
*10. *U L2 D2 B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R D B D' L2 D' B L U
*11. *L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F D' B2 D2 F2 U' F L' U2 L2 F2
*12. *U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B' L U B F R2 D' F' L F
*13. *R2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F' U F2 L F D' U R D' L'
*14. *D2 U2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 U' R' U' B' R U' L B U B
*15. *U' B2 U B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' U' R F2 D F' D2 L' B U2
*16. *F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 B L' R D' L F2 R' U' F R
*17. *B2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 R' B' F D' U B U2 B2 L F
*18. *B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 D B2 R' D R2 F' U2 L' B' R' F R2
*19. *R L' U' R2 B' L' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B'
*20. *R' D B2 U' R' F2 R2 B U R2 F D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2
*21. *L' D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 B' U' F' D R' B' U2 R2 B' L'
*22. *D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 U F U2 F R2 U R' U2
*23. *B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B L2 D' U F L' B' F2 R2 D'
*24. *D2 B' F' D2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R' B D L F' L2 R' B' D
*25. *R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F L B2 D2 L' B U' R D2 F2
*26. *B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B D2 F D R' F' U R2 F' U' B2 R B'
*27. *F2 L' D' F2 U R2 B' R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2
*28. *D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L D2 R' B' L R B F R
*29. *U B' U' B' L2 D R' B R L' U2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D'
*30. *D' R2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L' B' L2 U' R F' D2 F R' F
*31. *L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R' F2 L D2 F L2 R2 B R2 U
*32. *D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 B F' U' L2 R' U2 R F2 D' R' U
*33. *B2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 R' B' F2 U2 R' B U' F D' L' F
*34. *B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D' L' D' R' U2 B F2 L' F2 D2
*35. *B2 L F2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' U L2 F' R' D B' U' F R
*36. *U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R D2 R D2 F' L2 D' L2 U B' L R' D' R2
*37. *L2 F R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 R' D' B2 U B R' D L U B'
*38. *U2 F' L D R' U2 B L2 F R F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2
*39. *U' B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 D B F' R D' R2 U
*40. *F' L2 B F U2 B F2 U2 L2 F' R' F' L R' D' F U L' R' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F' D2 B D2 R2 D2 B' F U2 L' D R2 F R D' R U B2 F' R
*2. *D B2 D B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 U' B' R2 D' L B D'
*3. *R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B F2 R2 D R B' U B2 R U' F D R'
*4. *B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 R B2 L D' R U' R' B' D' R'
*5. *L F2 U L2 F' D' B' L D' R' F2 L2 F2 R U2 R B2 R' F2 L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D L' B D2 F' D F' U B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 L F2 L2
*2. *U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F' R F2 L2 B' D2 B2 U R U'
*3. *R2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 L F2 U' F R B D F' R D' L
*4. *U' R' L2 D' B2 R U F2 R F' R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2
*5. *F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L' D' B L2 D2 L U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' U' B L D F U
*2. *U2 B' F' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 D2 F D' B' L' U2 L' F
*3. *U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 D L' U' R D2 B F2
*4. *R' L2 F' L2 B' R' B' U' D F L B2 R' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 L
*5. *B2 L2 B D2 U2 F D2 U2 F' L2 F2 R' U' F2 D F L2 R2 F2 U F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U B' U B2 U' D' L D2 B' R B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U F R F' R2 F R2 F2 R'
*3. *R U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 R B' D2 F' U' B R2 U2 L R2 B
*4. *U' R' D' Uw2 U Fw2 R2 Fw Rw2 R F Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw Fw2 F Uw2 L Rw' B2 D2 B2 F D Rw2 U' R2 F' D2 U2 B Fw2 F' L B2 Fw' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U R2 U' F2 R2 U' R F' R'
*3. *U2 B L U' R F2 D2 F' U' D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2
*4. *Fw' U' Rw D2 Uw' B2 F R' U2 R' D Fw U2 B' Uw2 B R' F' Uw Rw2 U2 B Rw2 Fw2 L U Fw2 D2 F2 L2 U2 Rw F' R' Fw2 F D Uw' L U'
*5. *R Bw Uw' R' Uw' Rw Uw2 Bw2 R' D' L2 D' Lw Rw R2 D2 Lw Dw B2 U2 Bw' L F' Dw R' Bw' Dw2 Rw' Dw' L Dw2 U' B2 D Bw' F' R2 Bw Dw2 U' Fw2 D2 F' L' B2 Bw Uw Bw' Fw' Dw R B2 Rw Uw' U' Bw' F Lw' Dw Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' U R B' L U' B l' r' b'
*2. *U R' L R B' R L' U r u'
*3. *R' L' U' L R' L U' B' l r b' u'
*4. *U L' R' L' B' U' B' L' l' r' b u'
*5. *R' L' R' L U' R' B L' l r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1)
*2. *(3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(6, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 6) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-2, 5)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U R L' R L' D' L R' D' U'
*2. *U L D L' D U D R' U' D' U'
*3. *U' D' R' U' L D R' U' R D' U'
*4. *U L' D' U D R' U' L D' U'
*5. *D U L' R D' D U' D' U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 14, 2015)

2x2 : 4.15, 4.75, 4.12, 4.33, 5.42 = 4.41
3x3 : 16.27, 15.80, (15.02), 15.92, (16.44) = 16.00
4x4 : 55.51, (58.29), 56.08, 56.12, (53.72) = 55.90
5x5 : (1:57.48), 1:53.10, (1:35.93), 1:44.90, 1:40.88 = 1:46.29
6x6 : 3:05.91, 3:06.59, 3:06.19, (2:52.47), (3:07.94) = 3:06.23
7x7 : (4:07.21), 4:20.09, 4:26.55, (4:45.92), 4:29.91 = 4:25.52
2x2 BLD : 27.67, 45.71, 33 = 27.67
3x3 BLD : 2:33.70, 2:42.68, 2:35.73 = 2:33.70
4x4 BLD : DNF, 
OH : 39.49, (29.15), (46.56), 45.14, 39.11 = 41.25
2-4 relay : 1:21.80
2-5 relay : 2:56.62
Megaminx : (1:44.89), (1:28.44), 1:37.54, 1:39.64, 1:35.19 = 1:37.46
Pyraminx : 6.13, (6.71), 6.24, 5.29, (4.63) = 5.89
Square-1 : 59.45, (1:02.90), 51.75, (48.08), 55.01 = 55.40
Skewb : 8.63, 10.26, 10.15, (12.18), (5.66) = 9.68


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2015)

*3x3:* (21.16), 17.69, (15.95), 17.39, 17.04 = 17.37
*4x4:* 59.02, 53.08, 52.83, (DNF), (49.13) = 54.98
*5x5:* 1:38.43, (1:46.92), 1:34.12, 1:42.91, (1:32.25) = 1:38.49
*6x6:* 3:05.74, (3:21.85), (2:55.77), 2:58.85, 3:01.34 = 3:01.98
*7x7:* 4:17.99, (4:36.69), (4:10.25), 4:22.92, 4:29.03 = 4:23.31
*OH:* 39.42, (30.67), 33.48, (DNF), 34.57 = 35.82
*Megaminx:* 1:51.39, (2:24.23), (1:48.47), 2:01.19, 2:01.72 = 1:58.10


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2015)

2x2: 3.79, (5.27), (2.48), 4.34, 3.66 = 3.93
3x3: (13.29), 13.22, 13.17, (10.79), 11.73 = 12.71
4x4: 1:03.34, (1:03.41), 55.34, 57.49, (52.73) = 58.72
5x5: (1:47.85), (1:58.48), 1:57.52, 1:56.41, 1:50.07 = 1:54.67
3x3 OH: 23.95, (24.84), 23.76, 20.96, (20.25) = 22.89
Megaminx: 1:43.94, (1:57.59), 1:47.86, 1:42.40, (1:32.94) = 1:44.73
Pyraminx: (2.96), 3.42, (5.11), 3.76, 4.78 = 3.99
Square-1: 41.90, 27.30, (26.46), (52.39), 33.03 = 34.08
Skewb: 17.96, (11.23), 12.36, 15.11, (18.52) = 15.14

Mega single is PB.


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 16, 2015)

2x2: 5.09, 5.99, 5,77+, 3.39, 4.16 (ao5 = 5.01)
3x3: 16.89, 20.17, 15.46, 20.31, 18.18 (ao5 = 18.41)
pyraminx: 8.54, 8.99, 7.66, 10.59+, 9.57 (ao5 = 9.03) i want to kill myself right now
clock: 11.56, 15.98, 12.49, 12.96, 15.77 (ao5 = 13.74)


----------



## danvosk (Jul 17, 2015)

2x2: 10.26, 10.79, (8.12), 10.90, (10.98) = 10.65

3x3: (34.77), 34.42, 29.68, 32.93, (28.48) = 32.34

2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay: 4:42.13


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 17, 2015)

*3X3X3*: 19.48 16.43 (19.88) (16.19) 19.85 = *18.59*
*4X4X4*: (1:30.13) 1:33.87 1:58.24 1:49.73 (2:02.82) = *1:47.28*


----------



## xchippy (Jul 18, 2015)

3x3: (16.17), 20.82, 16.38, (21.69), 16.97 = 18.06
4x4: (1:24.06), 1:48.50, (DNF), 1:49.01, 1:34.00 = 1:43.84
5x5: 3:39.56, 3:09.65, 2:57.31, (3:43.90), (2:56.17) = 3:15.51
OH: (41.86), 55.56, 58.74, (1;06.38), 41.92 = 52.07


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 19, 2015)

222 5.26, (5.33) (4.57), 4.92, 5.28 = 5.15
333 (21.20), 18.10, 16.18, (15.68), 16.64 = 16.97
444 1:09.56, (1:14.29), 1:08.25, 1:09.77, 1:05.03 = 1:09.19
555 (2:43.26), 2:03.42, 2:16.56, (2:02.06), 2:09.54 = 2:09.84
666 4:38.45, 4:39.61, 4:44.21 (4:23.40), (5:05.49) = 4:40.75 [eww]
777 (7:25.19), 6:13.07, 6:49.24, (6:01.99+) 6:33.23 = 6:31.85
Mega (4:27.72), 3:42.96, (3:27.10), 3:59.98, 3:43.83 = 3:48.92
Pyra (6.37), 9.37, 15.87, 14.52, (19.02) = 13.25
Skewb 19.65, (14.83), 16.70, 15.34 (19.87) = 17.23
OH 1:37.58, 1:16.84, 1:15.05, (DNF[5:54.31]), (1:09.81) = 1:23.16
2-4 1:48.44
2-5 3:54.94


----------



## Edmund (Jul 19, 2015)

2x2- 6.91
7.18, (5.94), (7.77), 7.05, 6.50


----------



## h2f (Jul 19, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 1/10 in 59:01 = 0


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

*Results:*

*2x2:* 4.41, (6.19), (4.35), 4.37, 4.75 = *4.51*
*3x3:* 14.42, 15.90, (18.09), (14.33), 16.86 = *15.73*
*4x4:* 1:11.15, (58.39), 1:08.93, (1:19.06), 1:09.72 = *1:09.93*
*5x5:* (2:13.24), (2:21.34), 2:18.48, 2:18.97, 2:19.78 = *2:19.08*
*6x6:* 4:29.26, 4:25.12, (4:49.84), 4:35.74, (4:11.25) = *4:30.04*
*7x7:* DNS = *DNS*
*Skewb:* 10.00, 12.48, (7.66), (12.65), 10.28 = *10.92*
*Pyraminx:* (11.74), 7.91, (6.46), 7.09, 7.23= *7.41*
*Square One:* DNF(1:06.35)), 43.16, (26.44), 37.55, 1:02.79 = *47.83*
*Megaminx:* 2:26.08, (2:15.88), 2:20.94, 2:26.25, (2:48.75) = *2:44.43*
*OH:* 39.96, 39.23, (40.93), (34.23), 38.86 = *39.35*
*2BLD:* (34.00), 35.07, (DNF(34.81)) = *34.00*
*3BLD:* DNF(55.95)), DNF(1:19.13), (DNF(1:53.66)) = *DNF*
*4BLD:* DNF DNS DNS = *DNF*
*5BLD:* DNS = *DNS*
*MBLD:* 10/13: 52:56.23 = *7 Points*
*FM:* DNS = *DNS*
*234 Relay:* 1:28.71 = *1:28.71*
*2345 Relay:* 3:55.30 = *3:55.30*
*MTS:* DNS = *DNS*

Eh, didn't compete in everything this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> *Results:*
> 
> *4BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
> *5BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
> ...



Your score will be different in bld events if those are
DNF, DNS, DNS 
or 
DNF, DNF, DNF. 
(because you only get the participation points in bld if you make all attempts if you fail them)

So please give full results. (and those where you did not make a single attempt are rather superflous).


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Your score will be different in bld events if those are
> DNF, DNS, DNS
> or
> DNF, DNF, DNF.
> ...



Sorry, I changed it. I put DNS's due to this being a template I fill in.


----------



## Torch (Jul 20, 2015)

2x2: 5.08, 4.99, (3.46), 3.52, (5.25) = 4.53
3x3: (11.79), 14.51, (15.07), 14.38, 11.87 = 13.59
OH: (38.19), 32.87, 28.82, (27.18), 34.78 = 32.16
2BLD: DNF(1:00.69), 41.00, 50.76 = 41.00
3BLD: DNF(1:56.50), 2:19.52, 2:13.64 = 2:13.64
MBLD: 10/13 in 56:47.40[34:15.53]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow, this was a close competition. The five first competitors within six points!!!
So congrats to not_kevin, Cale and Berd! (qaz and bacyril too )

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.81 Kurainu17
 1.90 stevecho816
 2.48 AustinReed
 3.15 Lapinsavant
 3.17 cuberkid10
 3.44 TheDubDubJr
 3.52 qaz
 3.58 Raptor56
 3.70 pantu2000
 3.81 Isaac Lai
 3.83 jasseri
 3.93 Daniel Wu
 4.10 giorgi
 4.41 bacyril
 4.51 Berd
 4.53 Torch
 4.66 ichcubegern
 4.69 G2013
 4.75 pyr14
 4.83 Cale S
 5.06 not_kevin
 5.06 JustinTimeCuber
 5.15 Ordway Persyn
 5.37 CyanSandwich
 6.32 Kenneth Svendson
 6.43 timmthelion
 6.91 Edmund
 6.96 LostGent
 7.22 Schmidt
 7.56 evileli
 7.62 patrickcuber
 7.84 h2f
 9.81 YouCubing
 10.02 shadowslice e
 10.65 danvosk
 12.02 KubeRush
 22.30 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.20 Lapinsavant
 9.99 Kurainu17
 10.93 AustinReed
 11.35 cuberkid10
 11.88 qaz
 12.02 Raptor56
 12.09 giorgi
 12.71 Daniel Wu
 12.84 ichcubegern
 12.91 JustinTimeCuber
 13.02 jasseri
 13.37 not_kevin
 13.51 G2013
 13.58 Sessinator
 13.59 Torch
 13.71 Isaac Lai
 14.09 pantu2000
 14.65 Keroma12
 15.73 Berd
 15.85 obelisk477
 15.97 Cale S
 16.00 bacyril
 16.93 ickathu
 16.97 Ordway Persyn
 17.27 LostGent
 17.37 Dene
 18.06 ikerpaco
 18.06 xchippy
 18.27 CyanSandwich
 18.34 Kenneth Svendson
 18.41 pyr14
 18.45 timmthelion
 18.59 MarcelP
 19.15 evileli
 21.79 h2f
 22.79 Schmidt
 24.71 shadowslice e
 32.34 danvosk
 33.67 YouCubing
 35.44 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 39.51 AustinReed
 47.63 qaz
 48.63 not_kevin
 53.59 ichcubegern
 53.82 cuberkid10
 54.98 Dene
 55.90 bacyril
 57.09 Cale S
 58.72 Daniel Wu
 1:06.37 Isaac Lai
 1:09.19 Ordway Persyn
 1:09.93 Berd
 1:11.86 Kenneth Svendson
 1:16.73 ickathu
 1:25.28 h2f
 1:26.91 evileli
 1:30.31 ikerpaco
 1:43.84 xchippy
 1:47.28 MarcelP
 1:49.12 Schmidt
 2:16.64 MatsBergsten
 2:19.84 shadowslice e
 2:41.15 YouCubing
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:27.23 ichcubegern
 1:30.75 AustinReed
 1:31.99 not_kevin
 1:36.40 qaz
 1:38.33 Raptor56
 1:38.49 Dene
 1:46.29 bacyril
 1:54.67 Daniel Wu
 1:55.11 Keroma12
 1:57.72 Cale S
 2:09.84 Ordway Persyn
 2:19.08 Berd
 2:35.35 Kenneth Svendson
 2:52.11 evileli
 3:06.99 h2f
 3:15.51 xchippy
 3:48.13 YouCubing
 4:43.18 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:47.65 AustinReed
 2:58.84 Keroma12
 3:01.98 Dene
 3:06.23 bacyril
 3:09.19 not_kevin
 4:30.04 Berd
 4:40.76 Ordway Persyn
 5:15.38 Kenneth Svendson
 7:39.98 h2f
 8:21.63 CyanSandwich
 8:36.04 YouCubing
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:23.31 Dene
 4:25.52 bacyril
 4:50.87 not_kevin
 6:31.85 Ordway Persyn
 8:38.77 Kenneth Svendson
 9:27.15 evileli
13:21.40 YouCubing
 DNF Berd
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 17.18 not_kevin
 20.44 ichcubegern
 22.89 Daniel Wu
 26.77 giorgi
 27.56 qaz
 31.29 cuberkid10
 32.16 Torch
 35.82 Dene
 35.82 Isaac Lai
 36.70 Kenneth Svendson
 37.07 Raptor56
 39.35 Berd
 41.25 bacyril
 45.41 G2013
 49.85 xchippy
 52.80 Schmidt
 54.00 h2f
 1:12.60 Cale S
 1:23.16 Ordway Persyn
 1:40.53 danvosk
 1:44.86 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:17.38 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.02 Cale S
 2:38.65 not_kevin
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 4.50 Kurainu17
 10.23 AustinReed
 19.10 Cale S
 21.56 CyanSandwich
 27.67 bacyril
 34.00 Berd
 41.00 Torch
 42.62 MatsBergsten
 57.28 h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 39.63 Sessinator
 42.11 Cale S
 1:06.75 qaz
 1:28.81 MatsBergsten
 1:59.32 Keroma12
 2:05.85 h2f
 2:08.04 not_kevin
 2:13.64 Torch
 2:33.70 bacyril
 2:34.03 G2013
 2:35.53 ichcubegern
 DNF Berd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:03.33 Cale S
 6:23.56 MatsBergsten
 DNF not_kevin
 DNF h2f
 DNF qaz
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Berd
 DNF bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:31.20 Cale S
13:29.02 MatsBergsten
32:42.67 h2f
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Berd
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

37:26.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

8/8 (41:14)  MatsBergsten
10/13 (52:56)  Berd
10/13 (56:47)  Torch
16/26 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
7/9 (43:11)  Keroma12
2/3 ( 9:21)  not_kevin
1/10 (59:01)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 50.78 qaz
 59.61 G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 56.96 AustinReed
 1:06.55 Raptor56
 1:19.30 ichcubegern
 1:21.80 bacyril
 1:23.68 Cale S
 1:26.02 qaz
 1:28.71 Berd
 1:46.77 Kenneth Svendson
 1:48.44 Ordway Persyn
 1:50.63 evileli
 2:07.15 h2f
 2:13.72 ikerpaco
 2:47.29 YouCubing
 3:25.39 MatsBergsten
 4:42.13 danvosk
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:38.01 ichcubegern
 2:41.87 qaz
 2:56.62 bacyril
 3:01.79 Cale S
 3:09.60 Raptor56
 3:54.94 Ordway Persyn
 3:55.30 Berd
 4:21.84 Kenneth Svendson
 4:35.74 evileli
 6:32.67 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 1.54 Raptor56
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.44 Raptor56
*Skewb*(13)

 3.98 Cale S
 4.79 Isaac Lai
 5.79 TheDubDubJr
 7.14 pantu2000
 7.90 qaz
 8.60 giorgi
 8.63 not_kevin
 9.68 bacyril
 10.92 Berd
 13.89 CyanSandwich
 15.14 Daniel Wu
 17.23 Ordway Persyn
 25.05 YouCubing
*Clock*(5)

 7.12 qaz
 13.74 pyr14
 14.51 not_kevin
 14.84 Kenneth Svendson
 17.33 YouCubing
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.99 Daniel Wu
 4.24 Isaac Lai
 5.12 TheDubDubJr
 5.89 bacyril
 6.03 AustinReed
 6.05 ichcubegern
 6.16 ickathu
 6.59 cuberkid10
 7.41 Berd
 7.44 Raptor56
 7.49 Cale S
 7.71 qaz
 8.36 pantu2000
 9.03 pyr14
 9.19 YouCubing
 11.21 Kenneth Svendson
 12.57 not_kevin
 13.01 CyanSandwich
 13.25 Ordway Persyn
 13.93 Schmidt
 14.15 KubeRush
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:22.75 TheDubDubJr
 1:37.46 bacyril
 1:44.73 Daniel Wu
 1:58.10 Dene
 2:24.42 Berd
 2:35.58 Cale S
 3:48.92 Ordway Persyn
 4:38.81 YouCubing
 6:16.88 CyanSandwich
*Square-1*(10)

 14.94 not_kevin
 15.60 Raptor56
 20.84 TheDubDubJr
 30.24 Cale S
 34.08 Daniel Wu
 34.64 qaz
 39.79 shadowslice e
 47.83 Berd
 55.40 bacyril
 1:06.67 YouCubing
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

31 ichcubegern
34 obelisk477
43 h2f
116 YouCubing
DNF  not_kevin
DNF  CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

229 not_kevin
228 Cale S
227 Berd
224 qaz
223 bacyril
202 ichcubegern
194 AustinReed
170 Daniel Wu
160 Raptor56
136 CyanSandwich
134 cuberkid10
129 Ordway Persyn
128 Isaac Lai
127 Kenneth Svendson
123 h2f
123 Torch
116 Dene
115 MatsBergsten
95 giorgi
94 Kurainu17
94 Keroma12
92 TheDubDubJr
88 YouCubing
80 pantu2000
79 Lapinsavant
79 G2013
65 evileli
62 jasseri
53 JustinTimeCuber
52 ickathu
50 pyr14
47 Sessinator
46 xchippy
41 Schmidt
39 obelisk477
38 stevecho816
34 ikerpaco
31 LostGent
27 shadowslice e
26 timmthelion
20 MarcelP
20 danvosk
13 Edmund
9 patrickcuber
7 KubeRush


----------



## Berd (Jul 21, 2015)

Yay! I podiumed! Finally!


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Whoa, that's an incredibly close podium - congrats to Cale and Berd!

Also, whoa, who's Kurainu17? Those are some really nice 2BLD times - is that UWR?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 21, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Whoa, that's an incredibly close podium - congrats to Cale and Berd!
> 
> Also, whoa, who's Kurainu17? Those are some really nice 2BLD times - is that UWR?



Kurainu is Ray Vince Ong. And no according to the Forum Comp page Jan Zych has a better time.

Also stupid me for choosing not to do all events this week


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 21, 2015)

I somehow managed to not be last at all of the events  In fact, I was only last at SQ1 and OH. lol that's surprising. Especially for 7x7. Thanks to Berd for DNFing on 7x7 xD it made me 2nd to last place instead of dead last.


----------



## Berd (Jul 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I somehow managed to not be last at all of the events  In fact, I was only last at SQ1 and OH. lol that's surprising. Especially for 7x7. Thanks to Berd for DNFing on 7x7 xD it made me 2nd to last place instead of dead last.



Hahaha, I DNS it haha.


----------

